# Husky 394XP



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

*Husky 394XP Update - 395XP Now*

Another chainsaw question. Is the 394 a discontinued saw being replaced by the 395? Do they have similar specs? I found one on ebay that was supposedly new 1.5 years ago. If this is an older model, did they quit making it before then?

Doubt it if I could get it for $500 or so, but if so, would this be a good price?

Thanks


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

djg said:


> Another chainsaw question. Is the 394 a discontinued saw being replaced by the 395? Do they have similar specs? I found one on ebay that was supposedly new 1.5 years ago. If this is an older model, did they quit making it before then?
> 
> Doubt it if I could get it for $500 or so, but if so, would this be a good price?
> 
> Thanks


 They haven't been makeing that saw for quite a few years.The year it was made will be on the serial tag on the saw if there is any question about it's age. Perhaps it was a new old saw when he started useing it though. I bought a new in the box 395 husky 2years ago that was made in 2000. So it's possible that 394 only has 1 and a half years use on it.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for replying, I passed on the saw for several reasons. First, it came with only a 16-18" bar. So to make it usable for my purpose, I would have had to get a longer bar and chain, plus with shipping, would have put it at $600 or better. Secondly, I called the guy and he finally told me he didn't buy it new, but got it from a dealer who took it in from a guy. Supposedly it was too much saw for him. The dealer, supposedly only replaced the coil. This guy bought it from the dealer a year and a half ago. He couldn't tell me anything about its compression, etc. Since the history was fuzzy, I decided against it. Probably OK saw, but he didn't accept returns either.
For argument sake, though, what size bar would you have put on it to use it as a CSM? 28" - 30"? Just in case I run into another similar situation. What Gauge? I believe I remember you saying you only use a 0.050" Gauge. Isn't there too much flex? My 038 came with a 0.063". I understand a thinner bar would be easier on the saw.
Thanks again


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*bar*

I use a 30" most the time .050 unless i'm milling something really large, then i have a 36" bar for those. Sometimes i put a smaller bar on my 066 saw for little stuff.Usually no smaller than 24". But all my mills run .050 bar and chains and can be used on any saw i have.I keep every thing the same so as to not get mixed up. It's alot easier that way. I even swapped out the stock bar and sprocket .325 on my ms290 for a .050 3/8 chain so i can use all the same bars and chains. I mostly mill with my 394/395 Huskys or my many 064/ 066 stihls. I use the ms290 stihl or my 359 Husky to cut the trees down. I mill mostly hardwood , about 99% of the time and have found that a .063 bar and chain is just too hard on the saws and doesn't cut as fast.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

*Husky 394XP Update - 395XP Now*

Thanks
I don't know why they put an 0.063" on the saw in the first place. A 0.050" would make more sense because it would be like using a narrow kerf blade on a bench saw.
Currently, I'm looking at a 2 year old Husky 395 XP owned by a homeowner who use to cut there own firewood for heating their home. 30 or 36" bar for $550. The lack of warranty always bothers me though, with my luck.

P.S. I'ts down to $500 now.

Called the guy, now he's the second owner. First didn't have it that long, so I'm guessing 4 yrs old max. Any input is welcomed.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

djg said:


> For argument sake, though, what size bar would you have put on it to use it as a CSM? 28" - 30"? Just in case I run into another similar situation. What Gauge? I believe I remember you saying you only use a 0.050" Gauge. Isn't there too much flex? My 038 came with a 0.063". I understand a thinner bar would be easier on the saw.
> Thanks again



when milling with my 394xp i run a 42" bar, .63 gauge, 
and a 33" bar, .50 gauge, both 3/8" pitch.
the saw has no problem pulling chain with the big bar through 36" of oak.
so far, so good.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in the middle. My 4' and 6' bars are both 0.058 gage and the pitch is 3/8". The long bar is slower of course but it still pulls it through acceptably well even with the dry nose. 

I didn't pick .058 it picked me. I bought the bars dirt cheap and that's what they were. I think I would prefer .050 too, but I'm not sure there's all that much difference. 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

dj,

Don't know if you saw this, but this video can give you an idea of what a 394XP can do. The one in the video is a 395XP but same animal for intents and purposes. It's got the 6' bar on it but it cuts okay dry nose and all. Wish it had a sprocket though.







.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*394 vs 395*

The 394 is a great saw but the 395 is even better as when husky went with the 395 it also beafed up the crankshaft with a larger bearing which is better when milling.


----------

